
Loic Le Meur - How I started Seesmic and raised $6 million - raju
http://www.loiclemeur.com/english/2008/02/how-i-started-s.html
======
josefresco
how does this "how to" apply to anyone else but himself?

------
DarrenStuart
damn hes one well connected guy. If he wasn't I am not so sure people would of
gone for it.

seems like a nice guy too.

~~~
alaskamiller
the valley is one big circle jerk

------
redorb
not really a how-to More self serving than I would have liked

